
SF 1906 quake seen through private collection - evo_9
http://www.sfgate.com/bayarea/article/San-Francisco-1906-earthquake-rare-photos-6922034.php#photo-9767201
======
elcapitan
Those are pretty impressive pictures.

Interesting btw that some buildings totally didn't take any damage, like the
Post Office. Today of course people would immediately come up with some great
conspiracy theories, but it's probably just every few 10000 buildings there's
one lucky one or so.

